# Porsche Cayman S



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Porsche will be expanding its range of vehicles with the introduction of a new sports car based on the Boxster series in the 2006 model year. Positioned and priced between the 911 Carrera and the Boxster S, the new two-seat sports car, named the Cayman S, is aggressively styled to reflect its enhanced handling and more powerful engine. At the same time, highly efficient space utilization makes it one of the most practical sports cars in its class.
The Cayman S joins the Carrera, Boxster, and Cayenne, model designations that are already rich in tradition. It derives its name from the smallest of crocodiles, the caiman, which is known to be swift and nimble. With its more powerful 295 bhp, 3.4-liter, six-cylinder boxer engine mounted in the middle of its chassis, the new fixed-roof model reflects the strength and agility of its namesake perfectly and is capable of providing driving pleasure in its purest form.

Porsche Cars North America, Inc. (PCNA), based in Atlanta, Ga., and its subsidiary, Porsche Cars Canada, Ltd., are the exclusive importers of Porsche sports cars and Cayenne sport utility vehicles for the United States and Canada. A wholly owned, indirect subsidiary of Dr. Ing. h.c.F. Porsche AG, PCNA employs approximately 250 people who provide Porsche vehicles, parts, service, marketing and training for its 204 U.S. and Canadian dealers. They, in turn, provide Porsche owners with best-in-class service.

http://www3.us.porsche.com/cayman/pcna.asp?


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Anybody have any pics of it yet?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

could find any in th that stupid flash page  gave up. I would guess in a few days at geneva


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

I hate that name. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Ridgeway (Jun 25, 2004)

/agree name sux

anyways how would you pronounce it
kay-man ; kai-man ; etc?
if keeping in line with the cayanne, i would think it would be kai, instead of kay...


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

MrAirbags said:


> Anybody have any pics of it yet?


Here are two.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Ridgeway said:


> /agree name sux
> 
> anyways how would you pronounce it
> kay-man ; kai-man ; etc?
> if keeping in line with the cayanne, i would think it would be kai, instead of kay...


I would assume it would be Kay-man like the islands or crocs just as it's Ki-yen like the pepper.:dunno:


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Pics here

http://www.autowereld.com/nieuwsbericht.asp?artikel=1746&pa=&fr=1

Looks like a baby 911 with Boxster accents.


----------



## Curious Joel (Oct 2, 2004)

Nice looking little car... I'm a huge Porsche fan... I'm even in love with the Cayenne's design... :eeps:..... But Cayman? That's one of the worse car names I've heard in a while...


----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)

ObD said:


> Pics here
> 
> http://www.autowereld.com/nieuwsbericht.asp?artikel=1746&pa=&fr=1
> 
> Looks like a baby 911 with Boxster accents.


those are just more phops (below, for instance)....no official pics yet...


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

mng said:


> those are just more phops (below, for instance)....no official pics yet...


:stupid:

would be nice if it had this shape, sort of 911/hatchback.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

I already want to say "Cave Man" just for fun.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)




----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Does Porsche really need another sports car inbetween the Boxster and the 911 ?

It's not like they are that far in price when comparing the top of the line Boxster S to the base 911 ...


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

AF-RX8 said:


> Does Porsche really need another sports car inbetween the Boxster and the 911 ?
> 
> It's not like they are that far in price when comparing the top of the line Boxster S to the base 911 ...


I was hoping that they price the Cayman (yuck) below the Boxster...


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Jspeed said:


> I was hoping that they price the Cayman (yuck) below the Boxster...


since this one is the S, I assume they will offer a non-s which might be priced between the boxster and the boxster S :dunno:


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

AF-RX8 said:


> ... It's not like they are that far in price when comparing the top of the line Boxster S to the base 911 ...


I think this car will cost some 911 sales, but will bring in more customers for Porsche overall.

Ed


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

imo, they needed a hardtop in the boxster price range.


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

HW said:


> imo, they needed a hardtop in the boxster price range.


I am guessing that a significant number of 911 buyers got into the 911 because there is no Boxster coupe. With the Cayman S, there is every thing that most buyers want; the Porsche brand, excellent handling, and reasonable entry price.

As per a previous discussion, I would rather buy a C6 at that price range. 

Ed


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

decent spy pics


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

It's all just an excuse to make a Boxster coupe Club Sport. Yum.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow... I like it. The name's alright, but that's going to be quite a performance car.

Any word on engines? Porsche is building the next M coupe :eeps:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> Porsche will be expanding its range of vehicles with the introduction of a new sports car based on the Boxster series in the 2006 model year. Positioned and priced between the 911 Carrera and the Boxster S, the new two-seat sports car, named the Cayman S, is aggressively styled to reflect its enhanced handling and more powerful engine. At the same time, highly efficient space utilization makes it one of the most practical sports cars in its class.
> The Cayman S joins the Carrera, Boxster, and Cayenne, model designations that are already rich in tradition. It derives its name from the smallest of crocodiles, the caiman, which is known to be swift and nimble. * With its more powerful 295 bhp, 3.4-liter, six-cylinder boxer engine mounted in the middle of its chassis,* the new fixed-roof model reflects the strength and agility of its namesake perfectly and is capable of providing driving pleasure in its purest form.
> 
> Porsche Cars North America, Inc. (PCNA), based in Atlanta, Ga., and its subsidiary, Porsche Cars Canada, Ltd., are the exclusive importers of Porsche sports cars and Cayenne sport utility vehicles for the United States and Canada. A wholly owned, indirect subsidiary of Dr. Ing. h.c.F. Porsche AG, PCNA employs approximately 250 people who provide Porsche vehicles, parts, service, marketing and training for its 204 U.S. and Canadian dealers. They, in turn, provide Porsche owners with best-in-class service.
> ...


 

is official engine choice, rumors of smaller non-s engine. clubsport too but not sure if the engine is any different, maybe just lighter weight


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Jeff_DML said:


> is official engine choice, rumors of smaller non-s engine. clubsport too but not sure if the engine is any different, maybe just lighter weight


Ooops... should have read the whole release. Thanks :thumbup:


----------

